# 2 Single Bombay Beds



## Bebo's Dad (Feb 24, 2006)

We have 2 single beds for sale - Both must go. 
Beds and mattress are in good shape. $475.00 for both. Katy - 713-875-5714


----------



## Bebo's Dad (Feb 24, 2006)

Or best offer, solid wood.


----------



## Bebo's Dad (Feb 24, 2006)

How about $350.00 for both?
New furniture will be here by the end of the month.


----------



## Bebo's Dad (Feb 24, 2006)

How about $300.00


----------



## Bebo's Dad (Feb 24, 2006)

How about $250.00


----------

